# Heartworm and flea prevention?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

What does everyone use for Heartworm and flea prevention? I was going to order some for my boy off 1800petmeds because I'm running out of his heartgaurd and I was wanting to get something that works for both. I normally use comfortis for fleas but it would be so much easier to just have to remember 1 pill instead of 2. I have found Sentinel and Trifexis but I don't know which is better. I did notice that Trifexis is about twice the cost of Sentinel. Is one better than the other? Which one do you use? Please help, thanks.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

We use Sentinel. However...Our vet said it wouldn't be enough to protect against fleas here in Florida...So we are still trying to figure out what we will do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

This is just a suggestion, but I'd ask a mod to add your location to the thread title. You guys down south have a real battle down there, and what I use up north probably wouldn't be valuable advise and might just end up confusing you, lol.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had it at hand!

Heartworms | Truth4Dogs


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Trifexis. I've never seen a flea on Lisl.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I use Sentinel and Frontline plus topical in VA. I like that Trifexis is one pill but we have a tick problem that Trifexis doesn't address. Plus Trifexis makes my girl puke. It's my understanding that Sentinel doesn't kill fleas, just breaks the life cycle so they don't reproduce. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. The topic kills fleas and tick thus why I use both for fleas and heartworm and other parasitic worms


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ticks aren't a problem around her. Make sure your dog has eaten before administering Trifexis. 

I smash it to a powder and mix it in with mac & cheese.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Last time I went to the vet there is a new version of Sentinel that also protects against tapeworms.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Ticks aren't a problem around her. Make sure your dog has eaten before administering Trifexis.
> 
> I smash it to a powder and mix it in with mac & cheese.


I only try and help folks know what's going on with products I see on the market. I make no recommendations, I'll say what "I" would do if they ask. 

It's all well and good that Trifexis hasn't killed your dog! If you want to advocate for it, why don't you go here:

https://www.facebook.com/TrifexisKillsDogs

and tell them how great the product is!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I came home with trifexis for Midnite and returned it the next day. I could not take a chance with it after researching it. I use heartguard and frontline. I would like to move away from any topical, so I'm trying vinegar, almond oil, and peppermint oil mix.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> I only try and help folks know what's going on with products I see on the market. I make no recommendations, I'll say what "I" would do if they ask.
> 
> It's all well and good that Trifexis hasn't killed your dog! If you want to advocate for it, why don't you go here:
> 
> ...


You can tell people anything anything you like. I'm not a member of Facebook.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> You can tell people anything anything you like. I'm not a member of Facebook.


It's not only on Facebook. The bottom line is that I would much rather use something that isn't being blamed on over 700 deaths, more then the whole jerky treat thing. I personally am not comfortable with it and Chip was just trying to help.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe this will help

AVMA Link:
https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Flea-and-Tick-Products-EPA-FAQs.aspx
^^^
*Flea and Tick Treatments: EPA's Investigation of Spot-On (FAQ)


*In April 2009, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) issued an advisory concerning approximately 70 spot-on flea and tick control products because of an increase in the number of reports of adverse reactions to the products. *Reactions reported included skin irritation, skin burns, seizures, and death*. In May 2009, the EPA met with the manufacturers of the products to discuss the issue. In a July 2009 advisory, the EPA and the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) cautioned consumers to be cautious when using these products and to consult with their veterinarian. On March 17, 2010, the EPA announced it was taking steps to increase the safety of spot-on pesticide products for flea and tick control for cats and dogs. These steps include reviewing labels to determine which ones need stronger and clearer labeling statements, and developing more stringent testing and evaluation requirements for existing and new products.
The following questions and answers are based on the AVMA's interpretation of the EPA's evaluation and mitigation plan along with perspectives from various sources. If you need further clarification of the answers, or if you have additional questions, you may need to speak to an EPA representative.


*Q: Why did the EPA's investigation begin?*
*A:* Per the Federal Insecticide, Fungicide, and Rodenticide Act (FIFRA), the EPA is responsible for, among other things, assuring that pesticides sold in the U.S. do not cause unreasonable risks to animal health when used properly. When it is determined there is a concern, the FIFRA allows EPA to review data and take steps to reduce or eliminate risks.
When reviewing reports of adverse events, the EPA found that from *2007 to 2008, the numbers of adverse event incidents increased by 53%*. There wasn't an obvious explanation for this increase, so the EPA intensified its evaluation of spot-on products to determine the cause. While the agency was performing its investigation, it advised consumers to use caution in using the products by following the label, watch for adverse reactions after product application, and seek guidance from their veterinarian about how to use these products safely and responsibly.
Q: What is an "acceptable" level of adverse events, and what level would be sufficient to trigger concern by the EPA?

EPA Link:
EPA Evaluation of Pet Spot-on Products: Analysis and Plans for Reducing Harmful Effects | Pets | US EPA

^^^

*EPA Evaluation of Pet Spot-on Products: Analysis and Plans for Reducing Harmful Effects
**The Analysis and Summary of Findings*

*Summary of findings*



*EPA found that the products could be used safely but that some additional restrictions are needed. *EPA's team of veterinarians learned that most incidents were minor, but unfortunately some *pet deaths and "major incidents"* have occurred. *The Agency learned that the most commonly affected organ systems were skin, gastrointestinal (digestive), and nervous.*
For more information, refer to Review of Enhanced Reporting of 2008 Pet Spot-on Incidents
*Safety Testing*: The team also found that *the data we now require to determine the safety of these products for pets do not accurately predict the toxicity seen in the incidents that took place.*


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

And this

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...lame-700-dog-deaths-trifexis.html#post4598401


*Trifexis *is also marketed under the private label Vethical ComboGuard for VCA vet clinics. Vethical also has a Comfortis® equivalent called Acuguard.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Do they also report the hundreds of thousands of dogs that take Trifexis with no side effects?

Show me that report.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not willing to risk it. Will be returning the unused Trifexis on Monday and going with Heartguard. Not going to gamble with my baby's life.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix for ticks. Interceptor for HW. I still have some left. Not sure what I'll use when it's gone. Heartguard for Seger since I know he's had it before. Will have to test Jax before giving her anything. HW really isn't an issue around here so I'm for more concerned about tick disease

I don't like the multi-use pills that treat HW and fleas. I still have to treat for ticks so that means I'm double dosing for fleas. So I'll just keep it to different products


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> Do they also report the hundreds of thousands of dogs that take Trifexis with no side effects?
> 
> Show me that report.


As in anything in life nothing is guaranteed. Isn't it about having the odds in the dogs favor? What if your dog becomes one of those dogs? Are you willing to take that gamble? It's pretty permanent and can't be undone. Sure your dog might never be affected, but it's a hefty price to pay if it goes the other way. I read how many take it, but the stories of the ones that didn't make it stood out in my mind.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DonnaKay said:


> I'm not willing to risk it. Will be returning the unused Trifexis on Monday and going with Heartguard. Not going to gamble with my baby's life.


And heartguard has a guarantee or at least it used to. The guarantee was if the dog got heartworm while on heartguard they would pay for medical costs. Does anyone know if that is still in place?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really?? We have to fight over which preventative we prefer to use? What does it matter to the other person which one we use?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

DonnaKay said:


> I'm not willing to risk it. Will be returning the unused Trifexis on Monday and going with Heartguard. *Not going to gamble with my baby's life*.


:thumbup:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Really?? We have to fight over which preventative we prefer to use? What does it matter to the other person which one we use?


Because they think they know what's best for _my_ dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Really?? We have to fight over which preventative we prefer to use? What does it matter to the other person which one we use?


It's not about arguing but about being informed. I don't care what anyone uses, and the decision should be based on what's best for the dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> Because they think they know what's best for _my_ dog.


No one is telling you what to do. Just passing along info that might be helpful now or later.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Would the vinegar, almond & peppermint oils be something you mixed yourself? I too would like to move away from the pesticides. I only used the advantix once maybe twice a year with daily tick checks. I have to say, most of the time I didn't use heart worm meds, and every time we tested they were neg. mostly only during summer months when I did use. I did notice they seemed to lay around, not as perky after giving. They didn't seem to like either, the topical or chewable meds. Very concerned since I am looking to get a collie.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> It's not only on Facebook. The bottom line is that I would much rather use something that isn't being blamed on over 700 deaths, more then the whole jerky treat thing. I personally am not comfortable with it and Chip was just trying to help.


Thank you!:hug:

Sort off an aside but...I learned about the sweet potato and bacon treats from Costco on a board, One of my dogs "only" got diarrhea from them,I tossed them and now I look to see where treats are made...yeah nothing from China!

I could have chose to continue feeding them but now I knew that something was indeed wrong, Nobody told me not to feed them or bragged that there dogs weren't sick or dead! 

It used to be called having a little class, dogs are being killed by the stuff!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

readaboutdogs said:


> Would the vinegar, almond & peppermint oils be something you mixed yourself? I too would like to move away from the pesticides. I only used the advantix once maybe twice a year with daily tick checks. I have to say, most of the time I didn't use heart worm meds, and every time we tested they were neg. mostly only during summer months when I did use. I did notice they seemed to lay around, not as perky after giving. They didn't seem to like either, the topical or chewable meds. Very concerned since I am looking to get a collie.


Again not a recommendation just information, food grade diatomaceous earth is something I have heard can be used as a preventive? My understanding is it would shred the worms if they were in the bloodstream? (note the ?)

Someone on here posted info this site it looked good so I'm passing it on

Canine Heartworm Disease Information, Prevention, & Treatment

The toxic topic stuff, yes some pets are highly sensetive to it! We had a Himalayan Kitty that could not tolerate any kind of chemicals on here skin at all! So if your dogs
are acting different make changes!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Frontline just came out with a chewable for fleas and ticks. I have found only one vet that has it...its on back order everywhere. They say that doggie dermatologists have been using it for a while. Its going to be a hot item. I'm taking half my dogs in for an exam today to get it, because I don't know how available it will be in a couple months. It runs along the same lines as heartguard plus, they can eat 10 of them and it doesn't hurt them and it has showed no side effects when given to dogs that have seizures. My vet told me something new was coming out in the Spring and she was right. I'm confident that its a decent product because frontline plus is.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Would the vinegar, almond & peppermint oils be something you mixed yourself? I too would like to move away from the pesticides. I only used the advantix once maybe twice a year with daily tick checks. I have to say, most of the time I didn't use heart worm meds, and every time we tested they were neg. mostly only during summer months when I did use. I did notice they seemed to lay around, not as perky after giving. They didn't seem to like either, the topical or chewable meds. Very concerned since I am looking to get a collie.


Yes you mix it yourself. You can google home made flea and tick for dogs and a couple different mixes come up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Thank you!:hug:
> 
> Sort off an aside but...I learned about the sweet potato and bacon treats from Costco on a board, One of my dogs "only" got diarrhea from them,I tossed them and now I look to see where treats are made...yeah nothing from China!
> 
> ...


We are an only "Made in the USA" family to. I spend more time reading ingredients for my dogs then myself


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Frontline just came out with a chewable for fleas and ticks. I have found only one vet that has it...its on back order everywhere. They say that doggie dermatologists have been using it for a while. Its going to be a hot item. I'm taking half my dogs in for an exam today to get it, because I don't know how available it will be in a couple months. It runs along the same lines as heartguard plus, they can eat 10 of them and it doesn't hurt them and it has showed no side effects when given to dogs that have seizures. My vet told me something new was coming out in the Spring and she was right. I'm confident that its a decent product because frontline plus is.



That sounds really interesting. I would love to find this product for my boy! Is it under the frontline name or is it called something else?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

OUbrat79 said:


> That sounds really interesting. I would love to find this product for my boy! Is it under the frontline name or is it called something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Its called NexGard. And I'll clarify that while it has shown no side effects with dogs that have seizures, it still should be monitored.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> Again not a recommendation just information, food grade diatomaceous earth is something I have heard can be used as a preventive? My understanding is it would shred the worms if they were in the bloodstream? (note the ?)
> 
> Someone on here posted info this site it looked good so I'm passing it on
> 
> ...


That link is kind of unreal - is that a spoof site? 

DogAware.com Health: Heartworm Disease in Dogs - Prevention and Treatment

DogAware.com Articles: Heartworm Prevention in Dogs

From that link:


> *Some argue, but . . .*
> 
> As the co-moderator of an e-mail list on dog health and nutrition, I frequently see people allege that as long as you have a healthy dog, feed a raw diet, and do not over vaccinate, your dog will not get heartworms. If only this were true! These measures may help to some degree, but they are not foolproof. The only way to know for sure that your dog is protected is to give heartworm preventatives.
> 
> ...


Much more at the links.

For the original question - I use heartworm meds year round, but get the kind with no flea stuff, because I only use flea topical stuff 1x in the summer if I have to. That's where I live - I am not sure how it is down there.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I ordered some sentinel and am going to try it and see how it does. If I have issues with fleas or ticks then I will get something to go with it. I really like the idea of nexgard but it's scary to think that the tick has to bite him in order to be killed. I had a dog when I was a kid that we had to have pts because of lime disease. Also I have watched my husband battle it for over 5 years. I really don't want to have to deal with it ever again. Ticks are a very real fear in my house and we are very proactive about keeping them away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have not read the entire thread but I go with my vet uses on her own dogs. SHe is a friend and breeder vet. She will not and tells me not to use any pill form flea/tick preventative. She said to stick with the topicals. I use heartguard for heartworms.

It's a roll of the dice I'm not willing to take. Some people say their dogs do well on it but just because they tolerate it doesn't mean it's not going to cause cancer or some other dreaded disease down the road.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

OUbrat79 said:


> I ordered some sentinel and am going to try it and see how it does. If I have issues with fleas or ticks then I will get something to go with it. I really like the idea of nexgard but it's scary to think that the tick has to bite him in order to be killed. I had a dog when I was a kid that we had to have pts because of lime disease. Also I have watched my husband battle it for over 5 years. I really don't want to have to deal with it ever again. Ticks are a very real fear in my house and we are very proactive about keeping them away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My golden puppy had a tick half way in him and I freaked. I plan on using the nexgard with a homemade spray of some sort. I'm also having the perimeters of my house sprayed. I'm only a little paranoid


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Since I live on a lake in TX I have no choice but to use preventives. My dog gets a heartworm preventive injection every six months and I used Vectra for fleas and ticks. My herding trainer used Frontline and believes it has caused fertility problems in her border collies. They can get pregnant, they just can't keep the litters Three dogs, bred to different males and not one litter


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm shifting away from Ivermectin-based HW meds because I have the misfortune of being in an area where a recent university study at Auburn confirmed what has long been rumored: there's an ivermectin-resistant form of HW developing in the Mississippi delta. Resistance is supposedly still very rare, but I keep running into people whose dog's tested + after being on an ivermectin-based product. That could be a compliance issue (missing a dose, believing misinformed internet advice that it's not necessary year round, or believing nonsense posted on some website that you can do it just every few months), or it could be a resistance issue...who knows.

Advantage Multi is supposed to be the only one the study found absolutely no resistance to (yet)...so that's what we're shifting to. Having taken two through HW treatment, I never want to do it again.

http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=28284


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Really?? We have to fight over which preventative we prefer to use? What does it matter to the other person which one we use?


No we don't . Offering information is different then advocating.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> They say that doggie dermatologists have been using it for a while.


Any idea why, doggie dermatologists would use it???
Not to mention I never hear of a doggie dermatologist. Just curious. 

,


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Any idea why, doggie dermatologists would use it???
> Not to mention I never hear of a doggie dermatologist. Just curious.
> 
> ,


Topicals can cause skin issues with some dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> That link is kind of unreal - is that a spoof site?


Don't know? Someone on here posted it originally. It has alot of good information on it.

I live in a low risk area myself less of a gamble for me. People that live in a high risk area need to do what's best for there dog.

The site came up in regards to Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth. The information seemed reasonable to me? If you see a problem with the site let me know and I'll stop using it. Or I'll put a caution on holistic approaches to HW preventive in high risk areas if I do use it.

I tend to think reasonable people are capable of making an informed decision in regards to where they live and there dog but...yeah,

In any case a cautions is here now!
,


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Topicals can cause skin issues with some dogs.


Thanks!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Magwart said:


> I'm shifting away from Ivermectin-based HW meds because I have the misfortune of being in an area where a recent university study at Auburn confirmed what has long been rumored: there's an ivermectin-resistant form of HW developing in the Mississippi delta. Resistance is supposedly still very rare, but I keep running into people whose dog's tested + after being on an ivermectin-based product. That could be a compliance issue (missing a dose, believing misinformed internet advice that it's not necessary year round, or believing nonsense posted on some website that you can do it just every few months), or it could be a resistance issue...who knows.
> 
> Advantage Multi is supposed to be the only one the study found absolutely no resistance to (yet)...so that's what we're shifting to. Having taken two through HW treatment, I never want to do it again.
> 
> Heartworm drug resistance: It's real - VIN


Hmm well I had to do it! I have used Heartworm myself without issues for years but...
Ivermectin in Heartworm Prevention Medicines for Collie Breeds - Safety with the MDR1 Gene Mutation

Not taking a stand here just putting it out there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

More digging maybe helpful this time? 

DogAware.com News Archive: Heartworm Preventive Effectiveness


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

I use Advantix II and Heartguard. I thought about switching to Sentinel before (because it'd save me about $120 a year). I can't recall exactly why, but I ended up sticking with what I know. I vaguely remember finding something about Sentinel's effectiveness not being up to par with the others. 

Of course, I live in an area where fleas don't have a season and dogs basically have a 100% chance of getting heartworms if left out for more than 5 minutes without protection.

Have you asked your vet what they would suggest?


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I am considering switching to Nexgard and also using Heartguard Plus with it. I currently use Trifexis for both of mine. I have never had a tick issue, but have already taken one OUT of Tar's neck (buried head) and found three deer ticks crawling on Jocassee when we came out of the woods last weekend. Every dog that has come into the shelter this winter has still had fleas, and we have gotten several dogs in with multiple ticks. They are really bad this year already. I think I'm gonna need a tick preventative and I REFUSE to use a Preventic collar. I still have a month of Trifexis left, but my vet and I agreed that a switch might be in order.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> I think I'm gonna need a tick preventative and I REFUSE to use a Preventic collar. I still have a month of Trifexis left, but my vet and I agreed that a switch might be in order.


I've been hearing good things about Vectra3D locally for ticks (and fleas). You'd still need a HW preventative, but it's an option for the other. It's only available from vets.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm trying not to research online because its difficult to sort out the "truths". What do you suggest as a heartworm preventative? Yes, my dog will be two soon and I have not used anything yet. I have had her tested but I'm just unsure which medication is the safest. I've never done flea topicals either and to be honest I really don't plan on it. I just spray some of the mosquito repellant that we use on a paper towel and wipe her down a bit... I know heart worm is another story - I just don't know which medication to get.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I use NexGard and HeartGard


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

maxdog630 said:


> I know heart worm is another story - I just don't know which medication to get.


HW products are RX, so ultimately this is a conversation to have with your vet. I went into my last vet appointment with a spreadsheet that compared various options -- but I have special concerns (I foster lots of dogs who come to me with worms, so I want mine on a HW med that also prevents hooks and whips; I'm also in an area where ivermectin resistance appears to be possibly emerging--the considerations I have are not ones most consumers have).

For most people in most of the country, ivermectin-based products would likely be the most common, least expensive choice (oldest and most widely used preventative) -- Heartgard, Iverhart, Pet Trust, etc. They tend to contain the same amount of ivermectin as an active ingredient, in a chew or a flavor tab. Heartgard sold through vets may have a guarantee (meaning they pay for treatment if the dog gets HW and you've been on year-round preventative, properly testing); you pay considerably less for the same active ingredient with one of the generics like Iverhart and Pet Trust (but you may not get that same guarantee).

Pet Trust Plus is sold through Walmart Pharmacy with your vet's RX for about $5/mo. ($30/6 mo.):
Why PetTrust Plus? | PetTrust Plus


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

llombardo said:


> We are an only "Made in the USA" family to. I spend more time reading ingredients for my dogs then myself


If it does not specifically STATE that all ingredients are USA sourced, they do not HAVE to put ingredients originating from China on the label. For example, most vitamins and essentially all taurine added to pet foods are from China. They also don't have to label fish or chicken caught/slaughtered in US and sent do China for processing. [I can get sending the fish over there but the chicken? But it is licensed that way}


----------

